# when will I know its time to let her off lead



## jujuli (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a rescue vizsla of about 6 or 7 months who we got 6 weeks ago. I cant wait until we can let her run around off lead but am scared to take the plunge. She is very good at recall at home and on lead. We use a really long training line. However, I am just concerned she will find a bird to chase and run off too far. At home she follows me everywhere along with my other dog and my hunch is she will stick to my other dog. But I dont know if I should wait until she is a bit older so that she doesnt get too distracted. Am I being over-cautious or sensible?


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi jujuli!

I think you shouldn't waste any more time, let her run and enjoy her puppyhood. 
What you can do to avoid her being lost or run away is chose the right place. Make sure it's an enclosed area with fence around so if the worst happens you can run after her. Since you have another dog and you're saying she's good with recall I doubt there will be any problem. Take some tasty treats with you and reassure her when she comes to you. Loads of praise each time. 

I didn't rescue my girl but after her first 4 days out in the big I let her off leash. It was the best thing to do. Longer you wait harder it gets and finally when you let her off all she wants is run. It's better to do it as soon as you can. 

I also suggest to whistle train her. Like that you dont have to shout just blow the whistle. She can hear that far away too. 
I chose the Acme 211 1/2 , her recall on that is better than verbal... We are still working on that. 

Good luck! It's great you've rescued this pup!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We let our 6 month re-home run around off-leash a few days after we picked him up. The key is having other dogs present who will listen to your recall if your pup ignores you. Riley & Cooper were best buddies at that point, so he would follow her if we called.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

You can always practice with a really long line that you let go of and when you call her, if she doesn't come, grab the lead and pull her in. Even now at 15 months Luna's recall is good, but not perfect.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Do it!!  

There's nothing like watching your dog have a blast off lead and come running with a huge smile when you call them back!! 

I use the diamonds at the baseball field!! We run in one and I say lets go to the next one...he knows the drill!

Also, when we go to the woods we have Bella, our Doberman off to keep him from going into the dense parts! Try and call them every so often and make sure to hug and praise when they listen! Try and do sit and others just for praise when they are off lead...it reinforces who's the boss no matter where you are! 

As far as chasing birds and bunnies, it may happen. But don't be worried. Stay calm.

If Cole gets away from me, very seldom so far, I run the other way and say "Lets goo!!" He usually wakes up from his spontaneous running spree and thinks "Wait! Where'd she go!?" Then he comes bolting back to me. 
Good luck! And give us an update!!!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

The first time I let Kian off leash completely was when he was about 5 months old. We struggled with recall so this was a big test for the both of us. We were at some soccer fields during the day and nobody was around. It was interesting to see him run around like the crazy guy he is. 
If he got far from me I would walk the other way and low and behold who would coming running towards me?... yep, he couldn't bare to be THAT far away. 
That was a great day for him and I, we had so much fun. I think I had him off leash for about 3 hours.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I understand your concern as Dozer was my first dog. So I was terrified to let him off. So we started with the long line which got a tug if he didn't recall. But fact of the matter is, they know when they're wearing that line. So we did move on to a shock collar which is virtually worn only when off lead. But honestly if we were truly in an open space I wouldn't use it now. It's just that there is usually a road too close for my comfort so I want to be able to stop him from hitting a car (or vice versa). I will also tell you that when chasing after birds, in my experience the birds fly away and your dog loses chase. and the one time mine took off after a bunny, he suddenly stopped, looked up, looked back to see us, and then came back. If you have a great space, go for it.


----------



## jujuli (Sep 20, 2012)

I would like to say a big thank you for the encouragement you gave me to stop being worried about letting Amber run offlead. The next day I accidentally dropped her long line and she chased after my other dog, stopped to look for me and then came bounding back as fast as she could! After this I got brave and took her down to the beach and let her run with her long line, she was so good at coming back to me and looked so happy I took it off and let her have a good play. She was always wary of where I was and also Charlie our cocker. It was lovely to see her run. Thank you again for giving me the confidence to let her have the freedom to run as she should do.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

So glad to hear it, jujuli!! I sometimes forget Cole's leash now cuz we hardly use it he is so good at off leash. I trust him now! Its a great feeling to know you are in control even off leash!

Again, so happy for you!! <3


----------



## jujuli (Sep 20, 2012)

I lost a bit of confidence today when Amber was on the beach, she was VERY interested in the birds and was pointing at them for absolutely ages and getting further and further away without even looking at me or Charlie. I can see she has great pointing instincts. I am working at training her on the whistle at the moment but this will take some time. Should I just let her do what she wants or build up the amount of time she chases the birds to ensure she still remembers I am there?? :-\


----------

